
McDonald’s Expands Push to Swap Frozen Patties for Fresh Beef - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-29/mcdonald-s-expands-push-to-swap-frozen-patties-for-fresh-beef?cmpid=BBD112916_BIZ
======
DrScump
McDonald's was using fresh beef in some areas (e.g. California's Central
Valley locations like Stockton) clear back to 1978 at the latest. It becomes a
logistics issue and expense, plus the environmental impact of additional
delivery trips.

“These burgers are hotter and juicier than our previous quarter-pound patties,
...”

Well, sure, but that's only at the time you pull them from the grill.

When you then just stuff the cooked patties into a heat tray for (perhaps
hours) later assembly into a sandwich (modern McD procedure, unlike the old
days), the benefit is mostly lost.

